# Financial and household details for newly married couple



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

For spouse visa, can some one point out in right directions for the below mentioned questions. Mine is arranged marriage and recently married. I didn't even started any financial aspects. However my spouse works for an IT firm. 


Give details of the financial aspects of the relationship.
Give details of the nature of the household.

Thanks
Ramoz


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

You guys have to prove that your relationship is genuine & ongoing.

There are 4 broad categories of evidence that you need to provide:

• financial aspects;
• the nature of the household;
• social context of the relationship; and
• the nature of your commitment to each other.

Financial aspects
Evidence will be required that you and your partner share financial commitments and responsibilities, including:
• evidence of any joint ownership of real estate or other major assets (for example, cars, appliances) and any joint liabilities (for example, loans, insurance);
• sharing of finances;
• legal commitments that you and your partner have undertaken as a couple;
• evidence that you and your partner have operated joint bank accounts for a reasonable period of time; or
• sharing of household bills and expenses

The nature of the household
You will be asked to provide evidence that you and your partner share responsibilities within your household, including:
• your living arrangements;
• a statement outlining the basis on which responsibility for housework is distributed;
• joint ownership or joint rental of the residence in which you live;
• joint utilities accounts (electricity, gas, telephone);
• joint responsibility for bills for day-to-day living expenses;
• joint responsibility for children; or
• correspondence addressed to both you and your partner at the same address.

Social context of the relationship
How your relationship with your partner is seen by your friends and family will be considered including:
• evidence that you and your partner are generally accepted as a couple socially (for example, joint invitations, going out together, friends and acquaintances in common);
• the assessment of your friends and acquaintances about the nature of your relationship (see ‘Statutory declarations’ on page 27);
• evidence that you and your partner have declared your relationship to government bodies, commercial/public institutions or authorities;
• statutory declarations made by your or your partner’s parents, family members, relatives and other friends;
• joint membership of organisations or groups;
• evidence of joint participation in sporting, cultural or social activities; or
• joint travel.

The nature of your commitment to each other
Factors that could assist in evidencing mutual commitment between you and your partner include:
• knowledge of each other’s personal circumstances (for example, background and family situation, which could be established at interview);
• intention that your relationship will be long-term (for example, the extent to which you have combined your affairs);
• the terms of your wills; or
• correspondence and itemised phone accounts to show that contact was maintained during any period of separation.

I suggest applicant should read Partner Visa Book available on DIBP website for all queries.

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

As I am newly married I don't have any financial aspects committed at the moment. Also for household which includes lease, rental agreement utility bills etc. Currently she is in India and once she comes to Australia we can provide those kind of evidence.

For other type of details I have enclosed the required details such has photographs, wedding cermony, marriage evidence, phone call history etc

Could you please tell me whether I can keep that field as blank?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Photos and marriage certificate are not enough on their own.

It doesnt matter if it is an arranged marriage, you need evidence it is genuine and a marriage certificate and photis do not prove that as both can be staged/arranged for visa purposes.


----------

